# Deval Patrick to resign



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Just caught this on the news. Surprised Harry didn't catch it first.

*WHDH 7* Boston


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

You suck!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Well that was a dirty trick. P


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

263FPD said:


> You suck!!!


Come on, you knew it had to be to good to be true. Miracles never happen on April Fools day. :shades_smile:


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

I almost forgot what day it was...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I won't be able to believe any new thread that I read today. Good one Nuke.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

damn it damn it damn it damn it damn it!


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

You're mean..took my breath away and then, slammed to the ground!! Got me, lock, stock and barrel!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AM News Links: Gov. Patrick says he considered resigning
Published: Wednesday, February 09, 2011, 4:06 AM


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> AM News Links: Gov. Patrick says he considered resigning


Should have acted on it.:banghead:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, there's my cardio for the day. Thanks, Nuke, you fawker!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

good one Nuke ! :shades_smile:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Nuke, I think that was worse than any of the hideous beast fat chick pics I have ever posted, and that is saying something.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

You fucking ass hole! 

So many thoughts crossed my mind about why he was resigning! :adolf:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

We can always dream.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> Nuke, I think that was worse than any of the hideous beast fat chick pics I have ever posted, and that is saying something.


What?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LMFAO Nuke. Hahhahha


----------



## changeover (Dec 5, 2008)

Got off my shift and saw this at home, before I even opened the thread I almost fell out of my chair. I ran around saying what a great day it was, then I opened the link. Needless to say I was disappointed but then I laughed about it :teeth_smile: good one!


----------

